# Upgrading libcurl software



## blange (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm looking to upgrade the libcurl software on FreeBSD.
Can someone point me in the right direction? I'm totally new to this sort of thing any basic advice is appreciated.

Thanks,

-Brian


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## blange (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks.

I downloaded the source code. and did these commands


```
./configure
        make
        make test (optional)
        make install
```

everything seemed to be okay but where i run curl_version() it display an older version of curl than the one I just installed. 
Do I have to recompile php?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 7, 2010)

blange said:
			
		

> I downloaded the source code. and did these commands
> 
> ./configure
> make
> ...



...and it didn't work.  Or more precisely, it did build, but did not install in the right place in your path, or with any of the half-dozen patches the port has to make it work correctly on FreeBSD.  Use the ports.  Not only do they make it easier to install software, they make it easier to remove and update that software without leaving stray files.  Building and installing software "by hand" only makes more work for you.  Seriously.  Use the ports.


----------



## blange (Aug 7, 2010)

when I run pkg_add -r curl I get an error about the ftp url 
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-6.0-release/Latest/curl.tbz

How do I change this url?


----------



## blange (Aug 7, 2010)

I tried updating through the ports. Everything appears to work okay except when I go to the php script
that runs curl_version() it still displays the older version of curl. Is there another step I need to take to make the new version 7.20.0 run?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 7, 2010)

Can't tell what you did, exactly, when you say "I tried updating through the ports."  Specifics are important.

`# pkg_info -Ix curl`

will show what version of curl is really installed.  No idea how you use it from PHP.


----------



## blange (Aug 7, 2010)

I ran whereis curl and the output was /usr/ports/ftp/curl
I went into this directory and ran the commands make, make install, and make clean
It seemed to install okay but the new version 7.20.0 is not the active version. 

I run pkg_info -Ix curl and curl-7.20.0 is displayed. 
I run curl_version() inside of a php script and 7.16 is the version number.


----------

